# Sometimes it's the little things that matter



## Free2Roam (Oct 13, 2012)

Just came back from a few days at Wyndham Royal Vista in Pompano Beach. They don't have the same lotion, soap and shampoo brand that I've enjoyed over the years. I can't remember the new product line but I like the old stuff much better. My sister stayed at Palm Aire...new products there also. I was at National Harbor about a month ago and they still had the old stuff. 

The good thing is that's my only complaint.  But am I the only one bothered by that?


----------



## webkrawlerr (Oct 13, 2012)

Would not matter to me. As long as its soap and shampoo I can use.


----------



## kimberley8 (Oct 13, 2012)

*So it wasn't just me!!*

I wasn't impressed with the new items either & yes I did like the previous ones better!! It was cute as Bonnet Creek had the new items, however you could purchase the previous ones in the shop in the lobby!


----------



## ronparise (Oct 13, 2012)

I knew this was coming but I havent seen it yet.

We like the old stuff a lot and will miss it


----------



## Free2Roam (Oct 13, 2012)

kimberley8 said:


> ... Bonnet Creek had the new items, however you could purchase the previous ones in the shop in the lobby!



Now I didn't know that. I know the old stuff was branded Bath & Body Works but I never found it in the stores. 

So Wyndham may make money selling the old stuff and save money on the new stuff if there are more folks like me who will now bring their own products instead of using Wyndham's new stuff.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 13, 2012)

FreeIn2010 said:


> Now I didn't know that. I know the old stuff was branded Bath & Body Works but I never found it in the stores.
> 
> So Wyndham may make money selling the old stuff and save money on the new stuff if there are more folks like me who will now bring their own products instead of using Wyndham's new stuff.



There are several Bath and Body Works stores in Fort Myers, and you can buy their products online, but the stuff they package for the hospitality industry is different. So I havent bought anything from them yet. But I will as soon as I run out of the stash Ive taken home from my Orlando visits.

And they have stores all over Maryland

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/storeLocator/results.jsp


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 13, 2012)

The new stuff (at least at Glacier Canyon) is Earth Therapy. They also no longer include a bottle of body wash, just the bar soap. I don't like it as much as the old stuff, but we usually bring our own.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Oct 13, 2012)

The scent of the new stuff reminds me of cheap men's aftershave! I will be bringing my own stuff from now on.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 13, 2012)

I noticed that at Wyndham Ocean Walk over Labor Day.

Here, I thought it said "Ear therapy"!

Since my wife and I brought our own cleaning chemicals, we just put the "Ear Therapy" stuff into our bags when we left.

TS


----------



## Free2Roam (Oct 13, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> I noticed that at Wyndham Ocean Walk over Labor Day.
> 
> Here, I thought it said "Ear therapy"!
> 
> ...


"Ear Therapy"! That's funny. 

I left the new stuff there. I didn't like the smell of the soap. I usually bring my own soap to use when the stocked items run out. But after washing my hands with it one time, I pulled out my own. I also missed having the "Chill Out" after sun cooling gel. 

Ron, I see that Bath & Body Works has the lotion on their website...but not the other products. I wonder how long before we see that old stuff for sale on eBay at crazy prices.  :rofl:


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 13, 2012)

*What Is TS World Coming To?*

Ron:

Do you see this as a sign Wyndham Express to Hell is pulling in the final stop? Is it time to bail out before big fire flames up?

It was not so long ago they eliminated complimentary welcome wine and cheese parties. 

Another thread discussed reduction in kitchen and laundry supplies.

What will be next to go, electric ass scratchers or add a $100 a week elevator use fee or a la Mexico where 5 years MF to transfer ownership?

If you decide to bail let us know. Like the $5.00 penny stocks that vaporize when the big guys bail,  too late when Armageddon has arrived.


Juanita:

Just toss in  WalMart bag and  every six months or so drop off at homeless shelter or similar. They are not particular and put to good use!


----------



## massvacationer (Oct 13, 2012)

My understanding is that Wyndham is introducing these new toiletries because they are more environmentally friendly (i.e. "green")...........Hopefully, if we owners really don't like them, we can persuade Wyndham to scrap them.

We haven't tried them yet as we haven't been to a Wyndham resort in the last couple of months.   However, I personally like the old stuff.


----------



## joestein (Oct 13, 2012)

massvacationer said:


> My understanding is that Wyndham is introducing these new toiletries because they are more environmentally friendly (i.e. "green")...........Hopefully, if we owners really don't like them, we can persuade Wyndham to scrap them.
> 
> We haven't tried them yet as we haven't been to a Wyndham resort in the last couple of months.   However, I personally like the old stuff.




I am sorry, but anytime a large corporate introduces something new because it is "enviromentally friendly" that is code for cheaper cost.

Just like the hotels give you a plaque telling you that they would love to help the earth by not having to launder your sheets or towels.  


Joe


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 14, 2012)

Green to most corporations = MONEY. So, they are saving green (money)!

TS


----------



## richjester (Oct 14, 2012)

*EarTherapy at my last two stays*

We've used the EarTherapy at our last two stays in Williamsburg and DC.  My wife brings her own things from home, so it doesn't matter to her.  The soap and shampoo was plenty good enough for me.  But I am not really a picky guy.  Certainly not a big enough change to make me upset.


----------



## HtownRose (Oct 22, 2012)

I've tried the new stuff & it's OK, but it seems to me the bar soap is more drying than the old soap.  

I don't remember them having body wash for a couple of years now, so I always bring my own.


----------



## MelBay (Oct 22, 2012)

I've always taken my own stuff.  I bring whatever the hotel provides home, and donate it to our church, who makes personal hygiene-type baskets for nursing home patients each Christmas.


----------



## Don40 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just got back from Royal Vista, and we really enjoyed the new earth therapy soap, shampoo and conditioner.  

Asked my wife what she thought about the old vs the new and she loved the new stuff. IMHO soap is soap.
Don


----------

